# Avid Sibelius | First free music notation software now available



## muziksculp (Jun 26, 2018)

Avid *Sibelius | First* Free Music Notation Software.. Now Available !

http://www.avid.com/sibelius-first

Since I don't have any Notation Software, Limited to four instrument parts, which is quite a bit limited, but I might give this a try just to get a feel for it.


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 26, 2018)

Musescore is free and has been around for a while.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 26, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Musescore is free and has been around for a while.



Thanks, I will check it out as well.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 27, 2018)

As D Halgren recommends - Musescore is excellent


----------



## stacever (Jun 28, 2018)

With only four instrument parts and many other functional limitations Sibelius first has no sense. Even not worth trying. Free Musescore is way better then.


----------



## TGV (Jun 28, 2018)

stacever said:


> With only four instrument parts and many other functional limitations Sibelius first has no sense.


It might have, if it's better in printing/engraving than MuseScore, and you only need 4 parts. For composing it doesn't make much sense, indeed.


----------

